# Im tired of this, I am not a mule



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

So, this lady comes with a shopping cart full of shit, I carry them in my trunk, I carry them to her house, my car is shit and I need to clean the flowers falling in the car and get the big "thank you" from her. I am uploading pictures as well. I hope she appreciated it. For 2 bucks, btw.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Request cleaning fee? Surely it is worth a shot compared to your last 2 minimum fares.

If I was ever pinged to carry shilt, I would have cancelled, and burned out.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

cancel supermarket trips


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

Maybe she was broke and had no other way. consider it your good deed for the year.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> So, this lady comes with a shopping cart full of shit, I carry them in my trunk, I carry them to her house, my car is shit and I need to clean the flowers falling in the car and get the big "thank you" from her. I am uploading pictures as well. I hope she appreciated it. For 2 bucks, btw.


Just curious as to what you thought you'd be doing driving for Uber. Considering Uber came to be for (mostly) offering to service orders cab drivers were smart enough to reject, you should stop bellyaching and just do your job. You know, as an independent contractor and all. Welcome to the world of livery service.

Hint: If you want high-end clients, get yourself a car that will serve as UberBlack. You cry babies provide endless hours of laughter with your sniveling and whining of people that pay your wage. Grow up. Cab drivers have been doing this for 100 years.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

itniloe said:


> Maybe she was broke and had no other way. consider it your good deed for the year.


Are you kidding? Most of the drivers here are the biggest babies around. "I won't do this, I won't do that, I did this.............."


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

What is that in the 3rd picture? Did she perforate your leather seats?  Report that to Uber if that's what happened!


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Just curious as to what you thought you'd be doing driving for Uber. Considering Uber came to be for (mostly) offering to service orders cab drivers were smart enough to reject, you should stop bellyaching and just do your job. You know, as an independent contractor and all. Welcome to the world of livery service.
> 
> Hint: If you want high-end clients, get yourself a car that will serve as UberBlack. You cry babies provide endless hours of laughter with your sniveling and whining of people that pay your wage. Grow up. Cab drivers have been doing this for 100 years.


I think it's more like cab drivers couldn't afford to accept due to high overhead and the option to cherry pick...


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

sense drivers are independent contractors, Im thinking it would be ok to ask that supermarket shopper for a 10 dollar bag handling surcharge?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I once had a trailer trash couple who knew the deal. There was a supermarket next to a Target, so they were sure to ping from the Target. After I arrived, they texted to say, "Oh no, sorry, we're at the supermarket." They knew that drivers wouldn't take a ping to the supermarket.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I would have seen the pick up location and cancelled. Next She would have wanted you to go in her home and make her a sandwich.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

haji said:


> cancel supermarket trips


Also Wal-Mart.
I had one say "Oh good, you have a big vehicle I just bought a bike"....I made them cancel.

_RC


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

If I ever get a ping from these type of stores I pop my trunk and watch them load the bags in the car while I start the trip. I am not paid enough nor tipped for loading their packages. This includes unloading the packages too!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> I once had a trailer trash couple who knew the deal. There was a supermarket next to a Target, so they were sure to ping from the Target. After I arrived, they texted to say, "Oh no, sorry, we're at the supermarket." They knew that drivers wouldn't take a ping to the supermarket.


Or, they just dropped the pin incorrectly...

That does happen, you know lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GlavanizeR said:


> So, this lady comes with a shopping cart full of shit, I carry them in my trunk, I carry them to her house, my car is shit and I need to clean the flowers falling in the car and get the big "thank you" from her. I am uploading pictures as well. I hope she appreciated it. For 2 bucks, btw.


When I saw her with that cart I'd be gone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> Or, they just dropped the pin incorrectly...
> 
> That does happen, you know lol





RainbowPlate said:


> I once had a trailer trash couple who knew the deal. There was a supermarket next to a Target, so they were sure to ping from the Target. After I arrived, they texted to say, "Oh no, sorry, we're at the supermarket." They knew that drivers wouldn't take a ping to the supermarket.


Why would you pick up from a Target either?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itniloe said:


> Maybe she was broke and had no other way. consider it your good deed for the year.


Who the f*** buys flowers when they're broke?


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

are those perforated original leather or leather seat covers? I would hate to have them perforated im still not wanting to jump the gun since the ones i want are $300 to buy. Also did you file a complaint with uber for the perforated seats?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

First off, I will not allow anymore than ONE small bag on a UberX ride and they will need to load it and unload it. We are not paid for anything else at these rates. No groceries. No nothing. We are not in the moving business. We are here to transport passengers from one place to another. We are not uber move. 

On UberXl, if they have more than 2 bags then I tell them it is $5 a bag for each additional bag. If they piss and moan about it then I cancel the ride and tell them to call someone else. As an independent contractor, I am free to turn down riders with excess luggage. Also as an independent contractor, I can set my own rate for luggage since Uber has not yet set a rate for luggage.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Also Wal-Mart.
> I had one say "Oh good, you have a big vehicle I just bought a bike"....I made them cancel.
> 
> _RC


Walmart = guarantee cancel, especially on those particular handout days.

Had an incident where some couple with 2 carts ping me, I drove right passed them as one of them was waving at it. I made sure to not strain my time and my ride. F'em


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have to confess, I've had one Walmart pick up and I was reluctant because I remember a quote on here that went something like, "You know grocery store pickups will always be annoying and short because no one shops far away from their home." And it makes sense, but I got lucky because the ping was 5 minutes away and they took a fare all the way (about 12 miles) to where I was headed anyway (hot spot area) and to top it off, the sweet girl gave me a $5 tip.

I almost fainted lol


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Just curious as to what you thought you'd be doing driving for Uber. Considering Uber came to be for (mostly) offering to service orders cab drivers were smart enough to reject, you should stop bellyaching and just do your job. You know, as an independent contractor and all. Welcome to the world of livery service.
> 
> Hint: If you want high-end clients, get yourself a car that will serve as UberBlack. You cry babies provide endless hours of laughter with your sniveling and whining of people that pay your wage. Grow up. Cab drivers have been doing this for 100 years.


Came in to post this


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I do grocery runs for polite pax. 
Usually they are in a bind and do not have any other way to get food. 

I do cxl pax that ask me to wait while they get a coffee. That has happened more than once in gaytown San Diego. 

I evaluate each pax and make a decision on a humanitarian basis. 
A little old lady on Social Security may get me to help her with groceries to her door (never ever go inside). An able bodied person has to do all the work if I accept the ping. 

It is your business and your call. Run your business in a way you are comfortable.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't cancel grocery store trips. First, I don't mind at all opening up my trunk and waiting the 15 seconds for them to load their dozen or so bags in the back. And second, it's not always a shopper that you pick up. I pick up grocery store workers all the time who are on their way home. The last one was a 10 mile ride.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who the f*** buys flowers when they're broke?


Someone who needs to brighten up their day a little maybe? Probably got them on discount seeing as they were falling apart all over your vehicle


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

I had one grocery pickup. she had a few bags, but she had also bought a laundry basket so all of her bags fit it so all she had to do was carry the basket. The fare was about $20 cause she lived halfway across town. She was shopping there because the store close to her had been demolished in preparation for rebuilding.

Plus she was really a nice girl. I had no problems with it. No tip though even though I helped her.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Just curious as to what you thought you'd be doing driving for Uber. Considering Uber came to be for (mostly) offering to service orders cab drivers were smart enough to reject, you should stop bellyaching and just do your job. You know, as an independent contractor and all. Welcome to the world of livery service.
> 
> Hint: If you want high-end clients, get yourself a car that will serve as UberBlack. You cry babies provide endless hours of laughter with your sniveling and whining of people that pay your wage. Grow up. Cab drivers have been doing this for 100 years.


Finally, some1 that has an above avg IQ.

I simply can't get enough of ppl like GlavanizeR who come here & moan, b*** & whine about services they provide while doing Uber that the cab drivers have been doing for decades. Am not saying the system is fair but as an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR, if you don't like it, adapt or quit.

I took the later route & haven't driven since May of this year on either Uber or Lyft. The compensation couldn't justify driving around a 2014 Honda Accord (financed by myself & NOT through Uber's BS car leasing offer).

I can put my $$ on it that GlavanizeR will be up no later than 4am the next day driving for Uber again.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Finally, some1 that has an above avg IQ.
> 
> I simply can't get enough of ppl like GlavanizeR who come here & moan, b*** & whine about services they provide while doing Uber that the cab drivers have been doing for decades. Am not saying the system is fair but as an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR, if you don't like it, adapt or quit.
> 
> ...


Tbh, I dont give a f*** about Uber. It is amusing for me to complain though. I had some downtime in my school back in Europe, so I did Uber for 7-8 months. I am leaving the US in 2 months and hope that I never have to work for a company as that one. It is promoting fake good service by keeping its employees stressed about bullshit ratings. And that is not the way in the businesses where you provide service. The woman I dropped with the 20 bags went in a million dollar house in Lincoln Park Chicago. She might have been a housemaid, I do not know. Telling me on the way there with an angry voice "I just want you to be patient with me" however is not ok. And leaving a mess in my car, without even bothering to help me clean it, the way I helped her get her bags to her door. I could have told her to get another car and left her waiting in front of the store, but unfortunately I am a man and try to be a gentleman sometimes and that wouldnt be a manly thing to do. I just want a little appreciation, I do not care about the $2 tip that I can get, since it consists almost nothing of my weekly income, because it is not a regular thing anyway. I just want a small token of appreciation, something that will make you feel not like an uber slave, forced to take every ride, or risk being deactivated. It might have been a cookie or a candy, not ****ed up attitude.
P.S The other day I had a lady that had a walker and smelled like piss and I saw her before she pinged me. I thought about not picking her up, then I thought that some day I might be in the same spot, so I did get her in the end. Even though I had to clean the car 10 minutes, buy wet wipes, because I was out of them and drive on open windows for half an hour during rush hour, not working meanwhile. And basically spend 1 hour dealing with that.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

If you really wanna go broke fast and have your ratings drop drastically while destroying your car and feeling of self worth, then have fun hanging out in supermarket and Walmart parking lots for those valuable pings for people who may or may not be in a bind. 

Thanks for using UberDonkey! Uber on!


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Also make sure you don't forget to give those valuable supermarket customers cold water and blowjobs to ensure a 5 star rating!


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> I would have seen the pick up location and cancelled. Next She would have wanted you to go in her home and make her a sandwich.


Wait, you don't make sandwiches for your pax, how rude, lol.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

The_One said:


> Wait, you don't make sandwiches for your pax, how rude, lol.


I once put together a pax's furniture after a $5.60 trip from Ikea. When I was done I said "no thank you, tip is included, uber policy" and went onto to pick up my next ping at Walmart.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> I once put together a pax's furniture after a $5.60 trip from Ikea. When I was done I said "no thank you, tip is included, uber policy" and went onto to pick up my next ping at Walmart.


You are the man, and before responding, I know you were being sarcastic, well I hope you were.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

itniloe said:


> I think it's more like cab drivers couldn't afford to accept due to high overhead and the option to cherry pick...


Ok...Let's go with that logic. My "high overhead" as a cab owner is $47 per day. That includes my gas, a $1 million 24/7-365 commercial insurance policy, and covers our daily operating expenses (dispatchers, supervisors, etc.).

So...what's an Uber drivers excuse for not doing these low dollar trips? It sure as heck isn't because of high overhead. If anything, they should snap these trips up like there's no tomorrow.

Let's face it. It's not the Uber passengers that feel superior to Uber drivers. It's the Uber drivers themselves who think they're some sort of elite taxi service. UberX exists for the cheapest of the cheap. Uber passengers will stay in a $500 per night hotel, but won't pay the $5 dollar difference to the airport from downtown (26 bucks for UberX, 31 for me).

UberX drivers should shut their mouth, hit the "accept" button and do their job. Uber has no problem replacing each and every driver with some other hard-up individual. And if "you" drive UberX, that's exactly what "you" are...hard-up.

Cherry pick? I own my cab, and the company is owned by the drivers. We can do whatever we want. Nobody can "deactivate" me. Unlike an Uber driver, I'm TRULY an independent contractor. I can take contract trips. I can take street hails. I can do anything I want....including cherry picking orders. If an Uber driver wants to test his "I'm an independent contractor" theory, turn off the Uber/Lyft app and see how well the business does.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who the f*** buys flowers when they're broke?


Someone who nee


phillipzx3 said:


> Ok...Let's go with that logic. My "high overhead" as a cab owner is $47 per day. That includes my gas, a $1 million 24/7-365 commercial insurance policy, and covers our daily operating expenses (dispatchers, supervisors, etc.).
> 
> So...what's an Uber drivers excuse for not doing these low dollar trips? It sure as heck isn't because of high overhead. If anything, they should snap these trips up like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Well here is the problem with those minimum fares.

*The passenger pays a min fare of $5.55.*
Uber takes $1.55 off the top and then 20% of the remainder.
*The driver nets $3.20.*
Assume 15 min to complete a trip cycle. You would be doing good to complete three of these in an hour, pings are not constant.

That's why you don't want to have too many of these in one day, especially if they are high maintenance.
Now if the pickup location is perfect and the passenger has toes on the curb when you arrive, not such a big deal but this rarely happens. Add in a package load and unload to the deal and you might start to feel frustrated. So I understand where the original poster is coming from.

Not to mention getting rated for a nearly free ride.

*Wouldn't it be nice if driver ratings did not apply if a ride is under around something like $10.
This would make the min fare trips a lot less of an issue for the drivers.*

_*Now lets all keep in mind that if it weren't for rideshare, those grocery store and other min fare rides wouldn't be happening at all. 
*_


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Ok...Let's go with that logic. My "high overhead" as a cab owner is $47 per day. That includes my gas, a $1 million 24/7-365 commercial insurance policy, and covers our daily operating expenses (dispatchers, supervisors, etc.).
> 
> So...what's an Uber drivers excuse for not doing these low dollar trips? It sure as heck isn't because of high overhead. If anything, they should snap these trips up like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You just come off as a bitter jack wagon.

And there is NO WAY an Uber ride is $26 and your cab ride is $31. Sorry, no way. What city are you in?


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Few and far between, I've had god experiences. Oh wait.... just one. When I was new/naive and the rates were still half way decent, I picked up two dudes getting food for Superbowl. When I got there they said the last guy drove away as they put their bags in my trunk. They were going one mile. When we got there, they gave me $10 and said when you see that other guy, tell him he lost out on a nice tip. 

I used to like this gig when rates just barely made it profitable. I could go out and make some quick coin.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> You just come off as a bitter jack wagon.
> 
> And there is NO WAY an Uber ride is $26 and your cab ride is $31. Sorry, no way. What city are you in?


Portland...ya wanna bet? You realize we can load the Uber app to see what an estimate of a trip will be, right?

A 20 mile, 30 minute trip from downtown (5th and Washington to be exact) to 25700 SW Petes Mountain Rd (out in West Linn) was 43 bucks for Uber, 52 for me. A whole 9 dollar difference The girl I took out there used uber the day before, but when the Uber car that showed up to get her the second day was a retired Broadway cab (someone bought it to use as their Goober Mobile) she bailed. She asked me what it would cost to take her out there, I told her I'd flat rate whatever the Uber was going to cost (we can do stuff like that because WE ARE AN OWNER/DRIVER CAB COMPANY. She said 43 bucks, I said fine, but let me run the meter just to compare. She paid me the 52 bucks plus a $10 dollar tip.

Uber charges NOT ONLY by the mile, but also by the minute. Uber has double the flag drop price, and while we're moving, there is no per minute charge.

Plus we have valid insurance, something Uber drivers in Oregon don't have.

Stop drinking Goober kool-aid. Uber isn't all it's propaganda machine claims it is. It's even funnier when an ex-goober "pax" asks me why a trip out to Nike cost less in a cab than his Goober ride. "You got surged," is the only thing I can think of. Stop yapping about how cheap Uber is when you guys live and die for surge pricing.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

itniloe said:


> Someone who nee
> 
> Well here is the problem with those minimum fares.
> 
> ...


So who's the cherry picker again? I'll do these 5 dollar trips all day long, mostly because they tip decent, but primarily because they're the bread and butter of livery service. Look, if you're desperate enough for income that you agreed to sign up and service trips for Uber, DO YOUR JOB AND STOP COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I do grocery runs for polite pax.
> Usually they are in a bind and do not have any other way to get food.
> 
> I do cxl pax that ask me to wait while they get a coffee. That has happened more than once in gaytown San Diego.
> ...


It's not your business, it's Uber's business. You've been suckered into believing you have any say in how things go. Shut your app off and see how well "your business" does. ;-)


----------



## Jo Watson (Nov 11, 2015)

Really? You can't get off your fat @$$ and help out a fellow human being. What's it going to cost you? ...35 seconds to be kind, spread some goodwill, and stretch your legs at the same time?


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

I dont know whats the point in comparing cab services to Uber. Usually Uber drivers are more polite, you do not need to tip them(tip included), a lot of them know where they are going by now and drive new 250$ a week leasing cars. Uber Cars in Chicago come in 2 minites average at your adress and if they dont come, there are 20 others that will come in 4 min. It is harder with cabs. Oh, and a lot of them have very clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> I dont know whats the point in comparing cab services to Uber. Usually Uber drivers are more polite, you do not need to tip them(tip included), a lot of them know where they are going by now and drive new 250$ a week leasing cars. Uber Cars in Chicago come in 2 minites average at your adress and if they dont come, there are 20 others that will come in 4 min. It is harder with cabs. Oh, and a lot of them have very clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs.


All the Uber drivers I know are ex-cab drivers who got fired from one of the 8 local cab companies. One driver got canned because of a DUI, another got caught using heroin. So this means all Uber drivers must be drunks and/or drug users, right? Uber drivers are using ex-cabs as the "goobermobile." Don't try your " clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs" lame logic on me. Your opinion of the cab industry is a stereotype that isn't true in all cities.

Uber "pax" are waiting for 5...sometimes 10 minutes or more for a car to show up. This is at one of Portland's most expensive hotels. Your 2 minute average wait is a boatload of BS regurgitated by Uber's doctored data. They couldn't even provide the city with driver accident data (period 1 vs. 2 or 3). What makes you think their average wait time data is accurate? BTW....contrary to popular belief, cabs can also use GPS based dispatching. We turn ours on and off, depending on the demand. Uber has nothing on us when it comes to response time.

"Usually Uber drivers are more polite, you do not need to tip them(tip included)"

What a silly thing to say...especially here on this forum. Need I direct you to the section called "Tips" where there's a gathering of hundreds (thousands?) of Uber drivers complaining over what you just spewed from your keyboard?

Here, try this and get back to me on the tip subject: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Gratuity/


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> You just come off as a bitter jack wagon.
> 
> And there is NO WAY an Uber ride is $26 and your cab ride is $31. Sorry, no way. What city are you in?


UberX is an average of 40% less than taxi in our area.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> Walmart = guarantee cancel, especially on those particular handout days.
> 
> Had an incident where some couple with 2 carts ping me, I drove right passed them as one of them was waving at it. I made sure to not strain my time and my ride. F'em


Fortunately, where I roll here in Houston there really aren't a lot of supermarket calls. I've dropped off once at a supermarket, but try to steer clear of pickups at supermarkets and high schools. The only bags I love carrying are SUITCASES. That equals an airport run and some good money.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> So who's the cherry picker again? I'll do these 5 dollar trips all day long, mostly because they tip decent, but primarily because they're the bread and butter of livery service. Look, if you're desperate enough for income that you agreed to sign up and service trips for Uber, DO YOUR JOB AND STOP COMPLAINING!!!


My comments are intended as constructive criticism rather than mere complaints.

Here's the rub - in our area min fares rarely tip.

This is because many of the passengers don't realize how little you actually get out of the $5.55 fare.
They think you are making a lot of money because that is how it is presented to them, and that the tip is included in the fare.
In fact that is just not true.
Nowhere on my payment statement is there a line item for a tip payment or any mention of tips for that matter.

There is no cherry picking here, it's just not possible to cherry pick like it is for some of the other services.

If you want to drive people around for free or at a loss and call that a "job" then more power to you.
I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding work.

Just stating facts.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> All the Uber drivers I know are ex-cab drivers who got fired from one of the 8 local cab companies. One driver got canned because of a DUI, another got caught using heroin. So this means all Uber drivers must be drunks and/or drug users, right? Uber drivers are using ex-cabs as the "goobermobile." Don't try your " clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs" lame logic on me. Your opinion of the cab industry is a stereotype that isn't true in all cities.
> 
> Uber "pax" are waiting for 5...sometimes 10 minutes or more for a car to show up. This is at one of Portland's most expensive hotels. Your 2 minute average wait is a boatload of BS regurgitated by Uber's doctored data. They couldn't even provide the city with driver accident data (period 1 vs. 2 or 3). What makes you think their average wait time data is accurate? BTW....contrary to popular belief, cabs can also use GPS based dispatching. We turn ours on and off, depending on the demand. Uber has nothing on us when it comes to response time.
> 
> ...


The exact opposite here in Houston. Uber drivers have a rigorous permit process that was put in place by the City (so I can see the issues you describe happening in places that only require Uber background check, but not here). Here in Houston we must pass an FBI fingerprint background check, physical, DRUG SCREENING, vehicle inspection, and Uber's check. It was a PITA, but it's great for the riders. I can't tell you the number of people that complain about cabs here and prefer Uber ...it's significant. To your point, we also have cab drivers that also drive Uber, but I'm pretty sure the bad apples are weeded out by the permit process.

Everyone that has mentioned the "Hail-A-Cab" app has told me its a joke.

Last, we have a 1-2 min wait consistently all over the city and beyond. Unlike the taxis that are truly hit or miss.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

itniloe said:


> UberX is an average of 40% less than taxi in our area.


It's about 50% less here


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

MBENZ_GUY said:


> The exact opposite here in Houston. Uber drivers have a rigorous permit process that was put in place by the City (so I can see the issues you describe happening in places that only require Uber background check, but not here). Here in Houston we must pass an FBI fingerprint background check, physical, DRUG SCREENING, vehicle inspection, and Uber's check. It was a PITA, but it's great for the riders. I can't tell you the number of people that complain about cabs here and prefer Uber ...it's significant. To your point, we also have cab drivers that also drive Uber, but I'm pretty sure the bad apples are weeded out by the permit process.
> 
> Everyone that has mentioned the "Hail-A-Cab" app has told me its a joke.
> 
> Last, we have a 1-2 min wait consistently all over the city and beyond. Unlike the taxis that are truly hit or miss.


Phillip obviously is a bitter cabbie. We know the truth, customers know the truth. Customers have spoken, they don't want taxis anymore. Sorry, Philly boy.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> All the Uber drivers I know are ex-cab drivers who got fired from one of the 8 local cab companies. One driver got canned because of a DUI, another got caught using heroin. So this means all Uber drivers must be drunks and/or drug users, right? Uber drivers are using ex-cabs as the "goobermobile." Don't try your " clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs" lame logic on me. Your opinion of the cab industry is a stereotype that isn't true in all cities.
> 
> Uber "pax" are waiting for 5...sometimes 10 minutes or more for a car to show up. This is at one of Portland's most expensive hotels. Your 2 minute average wait is a boatload of BS regurgitated by Uber's doctored data. They couldn't even provide the city with driver accident data (period 1 vs. 2 or 3). What makes you think their average wait time data is accurate? BTW....contrary to popular belief, cabs can also use GPS based dispatching. We turn ours on and off, depending on the demand. Uber has nothing on us when it comes to response time.
> 
> ...


I understand you take your profession seriously, but this is uberpeople, not cabshateuber com. I am sharing my opinion on cabs, which is made by extensive cab experiences in many countries. Cab drivers have been treating people like shit for decades and you deserve Uber. It is not our fault that your companies failed to adapt to the new technologies and your attitude was bad. If cabbies treated people nicer, maintained clean cars and adapted to technology - there wouldnt be Uber and the limos would be 70% less. I am not a fan of Uber either as a driver, but as a Pax Ive had mostly good experiences.
P.S Uber cars in Chicago come in 2 minutes and I had a friend with some criminal background that didnt pass the background check.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Phillip obviously is a bitter cabbie. We know the truth, customers know the truth. Customers have spoken, they don't want taxis anymore. Sorry, Philly boy.


He's probably crying while polishing his taxi. "I used to be a contender!" Phillip sounds like an old video store clerk trying to force Millennials to watch VHS tapes. "They're just as good as streaming media you young punks!"


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> I understand you take your profession seriously, but this is uberpeople, not cabshateuber com. I am sharing my opinion on cabs, which is made by extensive cab experiences in many countries. Cab drivers have been treating people like shit for decades and you deserve Uber. It is not our fault that your companies failed to adapt to the new technologies and your attitude was bad. If cabbies treated people nicer, maintained clean cars and adapted to technology - there wouldnt be Uber and the limos would be 70% less. I am not a fan of Uber either as a driver, but as a Pax Ive had mostly good experiences.
> P.S Uber cars in Chicago come in 2 minutes and I had a friend with some criminal background that didnt pass the background check.


Amen.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> Phillip obviously is a bitter cabbie. We know the truth, customers know the truth. Customers have spoken, they don't want taxis anymore. Sorry, Philly boy.


Since the cab drivers in houston have to do all the same things to get permitted as uber drivers AND MORE I don't think the permitting and testing required of uber drivers here in Houston is what makes people prefer them.

I do like that it's necessary here. Means I don't have to worry about tickets and flying under the radar like many of you. But to suggest it means the uber drivers here are superior than the cabbies BECAUSE of the permitting process makes no sense since it's less strenuous than the process for driving a cab.

Pax think uber is better and safer but I don't think the permitting is why. Most dong even know about it.

I haven't been in a cab for 25 years and I honestly never had issues with cabs back then. But then I didn't expect to be waited on hand and foot either.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I think I'm going to quit fUber and be a real cab driver...It's always been a dream of mine...Nothing like being on the road driving a yellow car with a big ass sign on top...ain't that grand. And of course, I would not be kidding myself if I somehow though that a Pax thinks us real cabbies are better than those low life fUber drivers.


----------



## uberisnot4u (Nov 12, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> I dont know whats the point in comparing cab services to Uber. Usually Uber drivers are more polite, you do not need to tip them(tip included), a lot of them know where they are going by now and drive new 250$ a week leasing cars. Uber Cars in Chicago come in 2 minites average at your adress and if they dont come, there are 20 others that will come in 4 min. It is harder with cabs. Oh, and a lot of them have very clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs.


very clean non smelly cars ? Drive Uber for 6 months and see what your car smells like - how do you think those cabs got smelly ? Except that a cab driver finishes his shift and then drives home in his untouched personal car - an Uber driver has to drive a smelly, puked-in "cab" ALL THE TIME, the smell a constant reminder of all those pax asses on his nice seats in his own car, mourning the damage each pax does to his precious vehicle - where I drive, cabs net 1.20/mile with NO lease payment while Ubers net .76/mile, forcing Uberites to further destroy their cars to make any $ - if you think you're anything other than a cab driver, and a poorly paid one at that, then you are sadly deluded


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

uberisnot4u said:


> very clean non smelly cars ? Drive Uber for 6 months and see what your car smells like - how do you think those cabs got smelly ? Except that a cab driver finishes his shift and then drives home in his untouched personal car - an Uber driver has to drive a smelly, puked-in "cab" ALL THE TIME, the smell a constant reminder of all those pax asses on their nice seats in their own car, mourning the damage each pax does to their precious vehicle - where I drive, cabs net 1.20/mile with NO lease payment while Ubers net .76/mile, forcing Uberites to further destroy their cars to make any $ - if you think you're anything other than a cab driver, and a poorly paid one at that, then you are sadly deluded


This times a thousand. I dealt with the same exact problem as a Lyft driver. I have nothing but sympathy and respect for taxi drivers. They put up with much of the same garbage we Uber/Lyft drivers do, but in their case, they're lucky enough to be able to cherry pick their passengers. For us Uber/Lyft drivers? We get penalized for doing the same thing, despite ostensibly owning our "own businesses". That fact alone was a small part of why I refuse to drive again for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I wouldn't reject those Walmart rides without checking it out first. I've taken employees home from work from Walmart on a number of occasions. When you know a pax's schedule you can easily be there to catch the ping whenever you want the trip.


Agreed - took the same guy to work at target multiple times. someone had to take him home too.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Phillip obviously is a bitter cabbie. We know the truth, customers know the truth. Customers have spoken, they don't want taxis anymore. Sorry, Philly boy.


Really? All you can come up with is, "Phillip obviously is a bitter cabbie"? I get $2.60 a mile. You? If you make $200 a day, you're paying more to drive for Uber than it costs me to drive for our company. You're giving Uber $40 (or more) plus SRF's on that 200 bucks . Don't apologize to me. You're the fool. And I don't have to beat my personal car to death in order to do it.

Put your big boy pants on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Hehe... I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not but I wouldn't mind driving a cab. Taxi was one of my favorite shows and for some weird reason I just always wanted to drive a cab. I'm sure that's why I'm driving for Uber... I'm playing cab driver.
> 
> Some guy's have a midlife crisis and go buy a sports car. Some guys start cheating with younger women. I drive for Uber. I probably should have just bought a sports car.


Might have been cheaper.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

codec said:


> No tip though even though I helped her.


And there is the RUB. Not worth your time.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> So who's the cherry picker again? I'll do these 5 dollar trips all day long, mostly because they tip decent, but primarily because they're the bread and butter of livery service. Look, if you're desperate enough for income that you agreed to sign up and service trips for Uber, DO YOUR JOB AND STOP COMPLAINING!!!


You'll do things like get the pax to their location and, because your "credit card machine isn't working," you'll say that they need to go to an ATM. So you extort them for cash to avoid a credit fee and electronic trail of your earnings. The pax will express displeasure with how you treated them. You'll follow-up by reporting them to your dispatcher to get them blacklisted for having the nerve to not carry cash.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> You'll do things like get the pax to their location and, because your "credit card machine isn't working," you'll say that they need to go to an ATM. So you extort them for cash to avoid a credit fee and electronic trail of your earnings. The pax will express displeasure with how you treated them. You'll follow-up by reporting them to your dispatcher to get them blacklisted for having the nerve to not carry cash.


Are you accusing me of this, or just pulling taxi stereotypes out of your azz? Yesterday I did a bit over $400 in CC charges and shy of 50 bucks in cash. Avoid CC fees? It costs me (personally) ZERO out of my pocket to run a credit card.

"You'll follow-up by reporting them to your dispatcher to get them blacklisted for having the nerve to not carry cash."

Are you really that ignorant of how many taxi companies in this country operate? Report them to my dispatcher? You realise you're asking me to talk to a computer, right?

But let me get this correct...you're complaining of cab drivers "extorting" (your word, not mine) a customer by asking for cash, but have no problem what-so-ever charging a passenger surge fees?

Thanks for displaying a classic case of Uber-hypocrisy. You are truly, "the man."


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

itniloe Uber is cheaper said:


> UberX is an average of 40% less than taxi in our area.


UberX in Portland...

UberX Base fare: $1.50
Per minute (while moving): $0.30
Per mile: $1.55
Cancellation fee: $5.00
Service fee: $1.35
Minimum fare: $5.35
Surge fee: $$$$$$

UberXL

Base Fare: $3
Per Minute (while moving): $0.35
Per Mile: $2.55
Cancellation Fee: $7
Service Fees: $1.35
Minimum Fare: $7.35
Surge fees: $$$$$$$

My company:

Base fare: $2.50 (for all cars, vans or SUV's, wheelchair vans... no matter what)
Per minute (while stopped or less than 10 mph): $0.50
Per mile: $2.60
Cancellation fee: $0...ZERO
Service Fee: $0...ZERO
Minimum fare: $2.50
Surge fees: ZERO

In Portland, an Uber trip can EASILY match or exceed the cost of a cab trip. Plus the fact we have actual legitimate commercial insurance, and an Uber driver doesn't. Just because Uber says you're "good to go" doesn't make it so.

BTW...my Uber app tells me a trip via UberX from the Monaco hotel to PDX is $26 to $34. UberXL is $39 to $51. That's easily as much (actually more using UberXL, which is the equivalent of the cab I drive ) than I charge for the same trip.

This nonsense of Uber always being cheaper than a cab is just that.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Arguing with a cab driver is like arguing with a policeman or the guys that give the tickets, or the wall. You will see when Uber decides it wants Portland and gives $0.75 a mile.
On a side note - You are the richest cab driver in the world and you own us. I dont want to be a dentist anymore, I want to be a driver.


----------



## uberman168 (Nov 9, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> I dont know whats the point in comparing cab services to Uber. Usually Uber drivers are more polite, you do not need to tip them(tip included), a lot of them know where they are going by now and drive new 250$ a week leasing cars. Uber Cars in Chicago come in 2 minites average at your adress and if they dont come, there are 20 others that will come in 4 min. It is harder with cabs. Oh, and a lot of them have very clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA TIP INCLUDED? how do you figure on a minimum fare that pays the driver 2.40 after uber expenses. do some research before you think tip is included


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

If it fits my car, GO if not SORRY lady but you have to get an UberXL, I'll even offer to help her how to get one and give her a coupon lol


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I would given her 5 stars for the nifty pants she's wearing  LOL


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Did she Fart so loud she ripped your seat ?


----------



## charliebrown (Nov 2, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Also Wal-Mart.
> I had one say "Oh good, you have a big vehicle I just bought a bike"....I made them cancel.
> 
> _RC


:Good...then you already have a ride! Bye!:


----------



## have_several (Nov 11, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who the f*** buys flowers when they're broke?


I can't stop laughing...


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> You'll do things like get the pax to their location and, because your "credit card machine isn't working," you'll say that they need to go to an ATM. So you extort them for cash to avoid a credit fee and electronic trail of your earnings. The pax will express displeasure with how you treated them. You'll follow-up by reporting them to your dispatcher to get them blacklisted for having the nerve to not carry cash.


What a load of crap. If one of my cab drivers is caught pulling this he is reprimanded and if he does it again he gets a week suspension. If the passenger complains to the city they run the risk of losing their for-hire license.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> What a load of crap. If one of my cab drivers is caught pulling this he is reprimanded and if he does it again he gets a week suspension. If the passenger complains to the city they run the risk of losing their for-hire license.


3/4 of the stereotype garbage posted here by Uber fanatics would end in the termination of any lease agreement we have with a driver.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

bestpals said:


> If I ever get a ping from these type of stores I pop my trunk and watch them load the bags in the car while I start the trip. I am not paid enough nor tipped for loading their packages. This includes unloading the packages too!


When they overload or miss load the trunk and slam it and bend your hinges and say shit wonder why the trunk won't close..lol then you'll be out there.lol


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Sludge said:


> Are you kidding? Most of the drivers here are the biggest babies around. "I won't do this, I won't do that, I did this.............."


You don't drive your personal car, we have to protect our asset. You rent a puke smelling cab, as quoted from a customer describing taxis today. This is why you lost 35% of your industry revenue last year. Your arrogant and don't give two shits toward the customer. We value the condition of our car and take offense to customers treating us like a cheap taxi driver.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> You don't drive your personal car, we have to protect our asset. You rent a puke smelling cab, as quoted from a customer describing taxis today. This is why you lost 35% of your industry revenue last year. Your arrogant and don't give two shits toward the customer. We value the condition of our car and take offense to customers treating us like a cheap taxi driver.


You ARE a cheap taxi driver, doing it in your personal vehicle does not change that. Don't bullshit yourself, ********* driver.


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)

I avoid pickups at grocery stores, especially Wal-Mart


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Your missing the point, we are a different aspect of the industry. Taxis are rented and thrashed with no equity position by the driver. We limit the customer abuse for this reason. Your stuck in the past, throw in the towel and get with the program. Gypsy drivers don't have million dollar liability coverage for their customers! 


North End Eric said:


> You ARE a cheap taxi driver, doing it in your personal vehicle does not change that. Don't bullshit yourself, ********* driver.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> What a load of crap. If one of my cab drivers is caught pulling this he is reprimanded and if he does it again he gets a week suspension. If the passenger complains to the city they run the risk of losing their for-hire license.


I had a cab driver pull this on me before uber/lyft was around. He claimed that his cc device was acting up lately and that he can take me to an atm before my drop off. I should have reported his ass.

I've had cab drivers whine and moan when I pull out the card as well. One even asked "you have any cash, man? I'm hungry and want to get some breakfast." What if I only had a $50? Would he not have cash to give me change? LOL. I'm sure these are the minority but it still happened.

I wish my job paid me cash everyday. Maybe I should switch career paths


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Just curious as to what you thought you'd be doing driving for Uber. Considering Uber came to be for (mostly) offering to service orders cab drivers were smart enough to reject, you should stop bellyaching and just do your job. You know, as an independent contractor and all. Welcome to the world of livery service.
> 
> Hint: If you want high-end clients, get yourself a car that will serve as UberBlack. You cry babies provide endless hours of laughter with your sniveling and whining of people that pay your wage. Grow up. Cab drivers have been doing this for 100 years.


Crying about other peoples crying.

Classy!


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I had a cab driver pull this on me before uber/lyft was around. He claimed that his cc device was acting up lately and that he can take me to an atm before my drop off. I should have reported his ass.
> 
> I've had cab drivers whine and moan when I pull out the card as well. One even asked "you have any cash, man? I'm hungry and want to get some breakfast." What if I only had a $50? Would he not have cash to give me change? LOL. I'm sure these are the minority but it still happened.
> 
> I wish my job paid me cash everyday. Maybe I should switch career paths


They act as if we make this stuff up, ColdRider. I hear this from my pax all the time about why they don't take cabs anymore. I just pass on what I hear.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

Karma my friend, if she was coming from Wholefoods, then she is just being cheap, but if it was QFC she might be broke.. consider yourself a good human


----------



## Minks (Oct 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Let's face it. It's not the Uber passengers that feel superior to Uber drivers. It's the Uber drivers themselves who think they're some sort of elite taxi service. UberX exists for the cheapest of the cheap. Uber passengers will stay in a $500 per night hotel, but won't pay the $5 dollar difference to the airport from downtown (26 bucks for UberX, 31 for me).
> .


I noticed that in florida. A fancy full size black SUV from the resort to the airport was only $45. An uber ride would have been at least half of that, and you never know what piece of crap car will arrive to pick you up. I am fully willing to pay for a little more for a 'taxi' which is essentially what these big SUVs are. Now, I do despise tiny commercial taxi's. If I am paying taxi rates, I want some room. You pull up in an freakin' prius taxi, I will tell you to keep on rolling. I did this numerous times in Vegas just recently.

Ironically, I do drive for Uber and Lyft, but I have never ridden in one. I'm not saying I never will, but the crap uber rolls up in has me spooked. I would ride uber Select. Probably will at some point.

Oh, I drive two full size vehicles for ride share driving. A Crown Vic and a Cadillac STS. The STS is only for Lyft lately as it generates some great tips. Riders usually compliment the full size rides. near 5.0 driver rating, and I dress like crap and don't do a lot of chatting. Lol, maybe they like my trap shut.

I am becoming increasingly spooked with the insurance situation. That is another topic.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I had a cab driver pull this on me before uber/lyft was around. He claimed that his cc device was acting up lately and that he can take me to an atm before my drop off. I should have reported his ass.
> 
> I've had cab drivers whine and moan when I pull out the card as well. One even asked "you have any cash, man? I'm hungry and want to get some breakfast." What if I only had a $50? Would he not have cash to give me change? LOL. I'm sure these are the minority but it still happened.
> 
> I wish my job paid me cash everyday. Maybe I should switch career paths


One of the reasons Uber has been able to succeed is due to the payment method. The CC issue has been going on for 15 years in Chicago, people got tired of that shit and move to UberX.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

San Diego Steve said:


> Gypsy drivers don't have _million dollar liability coverage _for their customers!










Neither do you.


----------



## frickinnuts (Oct 7, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> I dont know whats the point in comparing cab services to Uber. Usually Uber drivers are more polite, you do not need to tip them(tip included), a lot of them know where they are going by now and drive new 250$ a week leasing cars. Uber Cars in Chicago come in 2 minites average at your adress and if they dont come, there are 20 others that will come in 4 min. It is harder with cabs. Oh, and a lot of them have very clean non smelly cars, unlike cabs.


Tip included...who's drinking the kool-aid now.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Crying about other peoples crying.
> 
> Classy!


Is that the best you can do? That was as lame as had I pointed out your spelling error. It's "people's." ;-)


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I had a cab driver pull this on me before uber/lyft was around. He claimed that his cc device was acting up lately and that he can take me to an atm before my drop off. I should have reported his ass.
> 
> I've had cab drivers whine and moan when I pull out the card as well. One even asked "you have any cash, man? I'm hungry and want to get some breakfast." What if I only had a $50? Would he not have cash to give me change? LOL. I'm sure these are the minority but it still happened.
> 
> I wish my job paid me cash everyday. Maybe I should switch career paths


And we've seen stings where an Uber driver informed the undercover "pax" they'd run a flat rate discount for cash, or do the trip "off the Uber app" so the driver can keep more. The Square reader isn't just being used to offer Uber drivers a tip, you know. Sure, it's in the minority, but it still happens. So let's stereotype all Uber drivers as creedy because all they want to work is surge...Oh wait! 

CC system don't always work. Neither do cell systems (Uber, Lyft, Curb etc.) What are you going to do if you're in a dead zone and the payment won't go though? Demand trading stamps vs. cash? Given the choice, the majority of Uber drivers would just love taking cash. It's off the book and it's tax free. This BS of Uber being something great because it's cashless is because Uber doesn't want cash to be involved. They want to make sure they get their cut. THAT'S why Uber is cashless. It has zero to do with driver or passenger safety.

"I wish my job paid me cash everyday. Maybe I should switch career paths"

So....what's stopping you? And to allude that taxi's get paid *IN FULL* cash each day is just ignorant.

I thought this to be funny. It's from the Uber "can we help" section of their website.

*"I PAID MY DRIVER CASH*
In most cities, you don't need cash when you ride with Uber. When you arrive at your destination, the fare is automatically charged to the payment method that you selected in the app - there's no need to tip.

If you paid your driver with cash on a non-cash trip in error, please share the details so we can help."

Yes, please share the details so they can help....catch that nasty ol' Uber driver who scammed them out of their 20+%.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> View attachment 18333
> Neither do you.


Stupid reply, we do for every ride!!


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

San Diego Steve said:


> Stupid reply, we do for every ride!!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> And we've seen stings where an Uber driver informed the undercover "pax" they'd run a flat rate discount for cash, or do the trip "off the Uber app" so the driver can keep more. The Square reader isn't just being used to offer Uber drivers a tip, you know. Sure, it's in the minority, but it still happens. So let's stereotype all Uber drivers as creedy because all they want to work is surge...Oh wait!
> 
> CC system don't always work. Neither do cell systems (Uber, Lyft, Curb etc.) What are you going to do if you're in a dead zone and the payment won't go though? Demand trading stamps vs. cash? Given the choice, the majority of Uber drivers would just love taking cash. It's off the book and it's tax free. This BS of Uber being something great because it's cashless is because Uber doesn't want cash to be involved. They want to make sure they get their cut. THAT'S why Uber is cashless. It has zero to do with driver or passenger safety.
> 
> ...


If you think I'm somehow defending uber, then lol at you. I wasn't stereotyping all cab drivers, as you can see in my post I said it's a minority. I'm just pointing the garbage I have dealt with while using cab services before. I'm sure if you read my posts, you would also see the garbage experiences I had with uber drivers as well. I'm not defending either or, I should be fair right? Lol at all of you.

I'm sure you guys don't get paid in full every day. I'm sure that's one of the reasons cab drivers start whining when I pull my credit card out to pay them...

You know what? I change my mind, I'll keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I had a cab driver pull this on me before uber/lyft was around. He claimed that his cc device was acting up lately and that he can take me to an atm before my drop off. I should have reported his ass.
> 
> I've had cab drivers whine and moan when I pull out the card as well. One even asked "you have any cash, man? I'm hungry and want to get some breakfast." What if I only had a $50? Would he not have cash to give me change? LOL. I'm sure these are the minority but it still happened.
> 
> I wish my job paid me cash everyday. Maybe I should switch career paths


Stop the whining, and yes cash is preferred for Taxi drivers, next time carry smaller bills, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> Stop the whining, and yes cash is preferred for Taxi drivers, next time carry smaller bills, ignorance is bliss.


LOL ok, I'll get right on that sir.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> LOL ok, I'll get right on that sir.


It's people like you that do nothing but whine, next time I suggest you drive a cab, just for a day, if you make it.
I am sure you don't go into Starbucks with a $100 bill, people for some reason have that change for Starbucks, but can't seem to find it for the Taxi driver, the guy in the front seat making minimum wage, trying to pay his bills and feed their family, having to deal with strangers and their idiocricies every day, and that treat them like subhumans, trying to get you to your destination sound and safe, at the same time have your ever bothered to ask the guy how his day was going, cab drivers are humans, not just some phantom in the front seat.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> It's people like you that do nothing but whine, next time I suggest you drive a cab, just for a day, if you make it.


No, I'm good. I prefer to not deal with the headache.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> No, I'm good. I prefer to not deal with the headache.


This cab driver is a miserable piece of work, he needs his own web site, lol.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> It's people like you that do nothing but whine, next time I suggest you drive a cab, just for a day, if you make it.
> I am sure you don't go into Starbucks with a $100 bill, people for some reason have that change for Starbucks, but can't seem to find it for the Taxi driver.


You're right, I don't go to Starbucks... At all. And if I did, guess what? I'm paying with plastic. Stay mad


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> You're right, I don't go to Starbucks... At all. And if I did, guess what? I'm paying with plastic. Stay mad


You remind me of the 5% of the pax I pick up, the other 95% are nice, decent human beings.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Jo Watson said:


> Really? You can't get off your fat @$$ and help out a fellow human being. What's it going to cost you? ...35 seconds to be kind, spread some goodwill, and stretch your legs at the same time?


Thats like asking Uber CEO's to get off their fat wallets and spread a little more of the wealth to the drivers. Lets ask these CEO's to spread the good will and be kind to the people who helped them get to where they are at.....,


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

bestpals said:


> If I ever get a ping from these type of stores I pop my trunk and watch them load the bags in the car while I start the trip. I am not paid enough nor tipped for loading their packages. This includes unloading the packages too!


You should let them load the groceries and then pull away and cancel.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When I saw her with that cart I'd be gone.


So, ditch the fare over a minute or two of loading?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> First off, I will not allow anymore than ONE small bag on a UberX ride and they will need to load it and unload it. We are not paid for anything else at these rates. No groceries. No nothing. We are not in the moving business. We are here to transport passengers from one place to another. We are not uber move.
> 
> On UberXl, if they have more than 2 bags then I tell them it is $5 a bag for each additional bag. If they piss and moan about it then I cancel the ride and tell them to call someone else. As an independent contractor, I am free to turn down riders with excess luggage. Also as an independent contractor, I can set my own rate for luggage since Uber has not yet set a rate for luggage.


I carried an 80+ year old home from her son's house today. Nice fare and a $5 tip. Her first Uber ride. She asked how much it would be and I explained it was half the cab fares she was used to. She was very excited that now she could afford to grocery shop more than once a month.

I doubt very much you charge cash for luggage as 1 report of that and you'd likely be done.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

> On UberXl, if they have more than 2 bags then I tell them it is $5 a bag for each additional bag. If they piss and moan about it then I cancel the ride and tell them to call someone else.


such a great attitude - what better way to profitability than cancelling rides.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ADefaultUser said:


> such a great attitude - what better way to profitability than cancelling rides.


I'm guessing he's not cut out for the service industry. Better to be a cabbie.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm guessing he's not cut out for the service industry. Better to be a cabbie.


He is a cabbie. In Seattle ordinance states you must assist passengers with packages under 50 pounds or risk losing your license.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

jo5eph said:


> Thats like asking Uber CEO's to get off their fat wallets and spread a little more of the wealth to the drivers. Lets ask these CEO's to spread the good will and be kind to the people who helped them get to where they are at.....,


Uber hasn't made a profit yet. Travis doesn't have 5 billion dollars in his pocket. The investment money is there because of the future profit Uber MIGHT make.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I wish my job paid me cash everyday. Maybe I should switch career paths


Give pizza delivery a try. Take all your tips home in cash at the end of each day, better hourly than Uber, the same or less miles driven, and sometimes you get free food.

Pizzas in the back don't insist on giving directions, either. They just sit and smell really good.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

haji said:


> cancel supermarket trips


Yupppp..... Who in their right mind would go food shopping far from home if they need to Uber?.....You will be hauling and maybe helping the pax with groceries and usually get bupcus in return...not worth your time or effort!!!!


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Sludge said:


> Uber hasn't made a profit yet. Travis doesn't have 5 billion dollars in his pocket. The investment money is there because of the future profit Uber MIGHT make.


With due respect Sludge....they are a private co. How would you or I or anyone know? And if they cant make money taking an avg 35% of the revenue with almost no overhead.....then they are dumbshits.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Sludge said:


> Uber hasn't made a profit yet. Travis doesn't have 5 billion dollars in his pocket. The investment money is there because of the future profit Uber MIGHT make.


Not profitable doesn't mean their pockets aren't lined.


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

Chivalry is not dead. Good job! Whether or not you got tipped big or not, you did good for someone. You went out of your way to help someone's mom, daughter or wife.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Yupppp..... Who in their right mind would go food shopping far from home if they need to Uber?.....You will be hauling and maybe helping the pax with groceries and usually get bupcus in return...not worth your time or effort!!!!


My mom used to take the bus to go shopping. Not everyone has a car or lives close to a store.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> With due respect Sludge....they are a private co. How would you or I or anyone know? And if they cant make money taking an avg 35% of the revenue with almost no overhead.....then they are dumbshits.


And also with due respect, I read a lot of business magazines. This, of course, does NOT mean they are correct, but they do have sources.

Thanks for your comment. You certainly could be right and I could be wrong.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Sludge said:


> And also with due respect, I read a lot of business magazines. This, of course, does NOT mean they are correct, but they do have sources.
> 
> Thanks for your comment. You certainly could be right and I could be wrong.


 Right back at ya Sludge...I respect your contributions here. Right wrong or indifferent (I too read biz mags and papers plus I ran a corp for 17 years) If Uber isn't profitable i would be very very surprised indeed as they have such a low overhead. Do you remember when about 10 months ago they dropped rates citing "increase in ridership" as the motive? Well if ten months ago lowering prices meant a positive influence on ridership and driver revenue retention then how could now increasing each ride by 1.15 be positive? Its a way to increase profits while cutting the drive rout of the deal. No doubt something to impress Wall Street.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey, Beachbum, here's the 411, which you can disagree with, because it can't be verified. When Travis attempts to raise VC cash, he does need to reveal the financials. That info does get leaked.

So, until Uber has an IPO, it is still a private company. With financials that don't have to be revealed.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Sludge said:


> Hey, Beachbum, here's the 411, which you can disagree with, because it can't be verified. When Travis attempts to raise VC cash, he does need to reveal the financials. That info does get leaked.
> 
> So, until Uber has an IPO, it is still a private company. With financials that don't have to be revealed.


True...I will not argue whether Travis is smart enough to earn profit (more importantly, hide profit) but The Street didn't like what he was selling first go around....that's for sure. So now he looks for ways to put lipstick on this pig and the easiest way is increase revenue share. Safe Rider fee is a prime example of this crap. Look for more of this nonsense in the coming year....and look for drivers to continue to take it in the fazools.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah I get these often. Jewel, liquor store, etc. Ive remembered the addresses, rider acct names and no longer accept hails from those riders anymore.
Last Sunday night I had a hail in the next town over from dollar store. It was a East Indian family with 2 newborns in a double stroller, a cart full of crap and a few loose bags. I got out and asked the "Patel" where he thought he was going to put all his shit?? He said "It will fit".....Lmao what a idiot! My Benz is a Sport model, the backseat is small.
No car seats= Illegal in the state of IL.
I told him to get a couple baby seats and spend an extra couple bucks on an XL. Cheap A$$es!


----------

